# DIY Monitores para estudio de grabación.



## EME_JuanAndrade (Dic 4, 2008)

Saludos a todos. Estoy armando un modesto estudio de grabación con mi maestro de musica y un compañero. Se nos acabo el presupuesto y no logramos comprar los monitores de estudio (referencia). Mi solicitud es sobre esquemas, ideas, diagramas o consejos  para construirlos o sustituirlos. En este momento estamos usando un home theatre pero no confiamos mucho en el. Los audifonos nos han sido utiles, pero imposibilitan el escuchar en grupo. Del mismo modo solicito si es posible algunos esquematicos de amplificador de poca potencia (10-20w) pero excelente fidelidad. De antemano agradezco cualquier tipo de ayuda que pueda recibir.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

Como consejo, ahorren un tiempo y consigan parlantes de muy buena calidad.
En el caso de los monitores, donde se busca un detalle extremo, los parlantes juegan un papel importantísimo. Las cajas te conviene que sean selladas y son importantes.
Con los parlantes comprados (o con todas las especificaciones de los que vayas a comprar), recién podés pensar en hacer la caja. Se hacen a medida.
Amplis de excelente fidelidad... Ahí es donde se suele mentir un poco. Un instrumento de laboratorio puede medir las distorsiones hasta puntos sorprendentes, pero el oído no logra tanta definición, así que pasando cierto punto de fidelidad, te sirven todos. Aproximando números, si la distorsión está por debajo del 0,0X%, ya no vas a escuchar diferencias. Hoy por hoy, casi todos los amplificador medianamente buenos cumplen ese requisito.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 4, 2008)

una recomendacion con el amplificador has el zinclair z30 publicado por tecnideso que funciona muy bien..


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola

Mientras consigues unos monitores buenos, puedes armarlos lo mejor posible:

-en el tema de "Diseño y Construccion de Bafles" hay varios planos para monitores que puedes usar con bocinas del mercado de media a buena calidad.

Si quieres hacerlo un poco mas pro:

- otra opción es que compres los parlantes y alguien del foro te de una mano para diseñarles cajas a la medida, cumpliendo todos los parametros posibles.

Creo que por el momento te sirve un diseño estandar de media a buena calidad, no se, algun diseño de 3 vias con buenos filtros pasivos, siempre y cuando los cambies despues.

Saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Dic 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, queria responder antes, pero mi modem se averio y no tenia internet. Estoy tratando de construir un par en base a los diagramas que me recomendaron. De momento estoy usando un par de audifonos, uno para mi y otro para el productor. Me recomendaron unas bocinas bose a 50w de campo cercano (no se a que se refiere esto) de 6 y 1/2" ¿Que opinan de estas?.

Mil gracias nuevamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

Léete este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/altavoces-high-end-bajo-coste-4821/


----------



## x over (Ene 25, 2009)

esperando que alguien se entusiasme y suba algunos avances!


----------



## rash (Ene 26, 2009)

..hola subo algunos planitos de monitores para grabación, son muy simples, pero bueno haya van...
...saludos


----------



## maxep (Ene 27, 2009)

muchas gracias rash por los planos . los voy a compratir


----------



## jpguitar81 (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola a todos, necesito saber donde comprar componentes de calidad en chile en especifico en viña del mar o en santiago, los componentes para hacer un par de monitores activos es lo unico que me falta por que el diseño yo lo se hacer...de ante mano muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 4, 2012)

Yo justamente estoy diseñando unos monitores de "referencia" si te interesa acá podes seguir su diseño y construcción:
http://www.forodvdmania.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=56607 Son mas o menos lo mejorcito que se puede armar con los transductores actuales, pero eso si, salen bastante caros (en materiales tienes mas de u$s2500 suponiendo que aduana en tu país es mas económica). También tengo diseñados monitores de menor costo y excelente calidad, si realmente los quieres te paso los diseños del bafle y los crossovers, en este momento finalizados tengo tres: Fountek FW146 + Vifa DQ25 (económico y realmente sorprendente en cuanto a fidelidad en arg se puede armar por u$s450.) Scan Speak 8545k + Vifa XT25 (similar al de troelsgravesen pero con un crossover mas afinado y otra sintonización, sale algo de u$s1200 en materiales) aca esta el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/ Peerless HDS + Peerless 810103 (se discontinuo el tweeter así que hay que adaptar otro, en su momento lo arme por algo de u$s600) aca esta el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-monitor-estudio-desde-cero-49720/ Y si te animas lo mejor que tengo armado hasta la fecha (ya terminado) es una columna de tres vías con SB Acoustics SB17RNXC35-8 + Scan Speak 10F + Vifa DX25, salen bastante caras de armar (algo de u$s1700) pero su fidelidad es sobresaliente. Si te interesa alguno de estos diseños avisame y subo los planos y el diseño del crossover.Saludos


----------



## jpguitar81 (Ene 4, 2012)

Gracias Juanfilas estan muy buenos tus diseños, yo creo que voy a comenzar con "Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero", por que yo manejo la teoria pero ahora lo pondre a la practica, ya que recien termine de estudiar Técnico en Sonido, y me llama bastante la atencion la parte electronica que me pasaron en la U, y tambien manejo tecnicas para trabajar maderas, ensamblajes, lacados, etc, ahora solo necesito saber donde comprar los woofer y tweeter, por que los demas componentes los puedo conseguir aca en Viña del Mar Chile, y el diseño de los filtros y xover y del recinto donde montare los componentes ya los manejo y lo puedo hacer sin problemas, pero como es mi 1 diseño estare molestando un poco para saber si voy bien o no. Ya compa estoy agradecido saludos.



Tengo una duda con el orificio que esta arriba del tubo de sintonia, es para montar los jack de entrada?
y este monitores son pasivos o activos, lo digo por que si son activos hay que meter dentro del recinto el xover y el preampli o esos van montados de distinta manera?
Gracias... saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 4, 2012)

El agujero es para meter la bornera de conexión 
El tema del crossover es que no se puede calcular suponiendo que las repuestas son perfectas como ves en todos las paginas web “calculadoras” ya que las respuestas reales distan mucho de esto. Para calcular el crossover tenes que medir todos los parámetros de los transductores, principalmente función de transferencia y fase, sin esto, la probabilidad de tener un buen resultado es del 1% o menos, ni hablar si buscas algo de referencia donde se supone que tenes un montón de parámetros controlados como dirección y estabilidad del lóbulo de radiación, fase sonora, función de transferencia, distorsiones varias, acumulaciones de energía, directividad, etc. 
No es por tirarte tu idea abajo, pero si es tu primer diseño, te recomiendo que copies alguno ya hecho, probado y medido de arriba abajo como los de Zaph audio, troles gravesen o los mios si queres.
Lo bueno de tu caso es que como van a un estudio de grabación , seguramente tenes el equipamiento para medirlos, con lo cual, si tenes mucha paciencia y tiempo, subiendo todo lo que midas podes hacer tu diseño con la ayuda de los expertos del foro, sumado a lograr una excelente integración con la sala.

Mis diseños son todos pasivos, lo que no quita que los puedas hacer activos.

Saludos   

Pd: si se puede saber, ¿cuanto planeas gastar?


----------



## jpguitar81 (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola Juan, los monitores que deseo hacer son para ayudarme a mezclar pero no tengo un estudio de grabación, solo son para poder mezclar de buena manera sin ninguna alza en frecuencias, y por que no tengo power para alimentar los monitores es que necesito que sean activos, ahora si tu conoces alguna pag que tenga monitores activos ya probados y medidos estaría agradecido que me las dieras para hacerlos, ahora por el dinero no hay problema yo solo quiero hacerlos, solo necesito comprar el woofer y tweeter y por acá compro lo demás componentes y también para las mediciones le pido ayuda al profe que me hizo diseño de cajas para asegurar que todo salga bien y a medida que vaya avanzando voy subiendo fotos, ahora si tu sabes donde comprar lo woofer y tweeter avisame y ahi yo los mando a pedir,  gracias y saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 5, 2012)

En chile no tengo idea, pero si tienes tarjeta de crédito internacional puedes comprar en madisound.com o en partsexpress.com ambas son excelentes y creo que chile paga mucho menos impuestos por traer las cosas de USA. En Partsexpress venden las marcas Usher (Copias de Scan Speak a mitad de precio con excelentes resultados) y Dayton (lo mejor junto con SB-Acoustics en precio-calidad) si querés ir adelantando algunas marcas.
Monitores activos para armar no conozco ninguno, de todas formas, acá en el foro hay varios expertos en filtrado activo 

Saludos


----------



## jpguitar81 (Ene 6, 2012)

Hola Juanfilas, estuve mirando las pag que me dijiste, pero he encontrado solo el woofer el tweeter no lo encontré, (son para ocupar los componentes que pusiste en el post crea monitores desde 0, y ahí comenzar a calcular los componentes para el xover y las etapas de potencia, y filtros y todas esas vainas, yap estamos al habla gracias y saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 9, 2012)

Mira, en vez de hacer ese diseño que es medio viejo y debo aceptar, no es de mis mejores, te recomiendo que uses los siguientes transductores:

SB-Acoustics SB17RNXC35-8
Vifa DX25TG09-04

Si bien no subo el diseño a internet todavía, es muy superior al monitor que planeas armar, tengo todo calculado y varias personas ya lo han armado, escuchado y afinado (una es usuario de este foro y te puede ayudar) el crossover es linkwitz-Riley 4to orden y si bien, sale un poco mas caro (muy poco) el resultado es excepcional por el dinero.

Avisame si te parece bien y te paso los datos del crossover-bafle.

Saludos


----------



## jpguitar81 (Ene 9, 2012)

bien, me parece bien si me ayudas, la verdad como te decía antes en que necesito armar un par de monitores de estudio de respuesta plana y si tu me envias los datos te estaria agradecido, gracias y ahi espero tu respuesta, saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 10, 2012)

Anda viendo este hilo, te lo paso desde la pagina 3 ya que antes iba a usar otros drivers, igual, te recomiendo leerlo entero ya que el armado de esos bafles fue un trabajo perfectamente hecho y vas a sacar muchos datos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/bookshelfs-dynavox-lm6004pmr-vifa-dq25-61377/index3.html

Si bien, ahora no se ven las fotos, calculo que en breve se solucionara.

La caja armala rectangular, después te paso el diseño final del filtro (4to orden LR), que si bien tiene un bbcdip pequeño, a los niveles normales de escucha es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## polilapo (Jun 1, 2016)

buenos dias a todos. Una consulta Juan,me estoy armando cajas y ya tengo medidos woofer y medio(fs),me acaban de llegar unos Vifa dx25tg09-04 y quiero hacerle el Cross,que corte lo mas abajo posible (el medio no es de muy buena calidad). Me podrías pasar el diseño del Cross para el vifa que mencionaste mas arriba? El linkwitz-riley de 4 orden. Desde ya gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 2, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> buenos dias a todos. Una consulta Juan,me estoy armando cajas y ya tengo medidos woofer y medio(fs),me acaban de llegar unos Vifa dx25tg09-04 y quiero hacerle el Cross,que corte lo mas abajo posible (el medio no es de muy buena calidad). Me podrías pasar el diseño del Cross para el vifa que mencionaste mas arriba? El linkwitz-riley de 4 orden. Desde ya gracias



Hola Polilapo, tal como te habia comentado, el crossover se diseña para un conjunto de transductores (en este caso Woofer y tweeter) + su interacción con el bafle, no sirve de nada que te pase un crossover diseñado para otro bafle con otro woofer y otro diseño de cada por que simplemente va a sonar mal.

Fijate si podes con la ayuda de alguien de tu zona medir la respuesta en frecuencia del woofer y del tweeter, medir la curva de impedancia (ya podes por que te armaste la caja ARTA), y con solo esos dos archivos, te diseño el crossover específico para tu bafle.

Si estas buscando hacer unos monitores de estudio, el cross va a ser la parte mas crítica ya que vas a requerir respuesta muy plana (que es muy posible que no te guste como suena! ojo! si es para monitoreo ok, pero si es para escuchar música yo ecualizaría un poquito la respuesta).

Saludos!


----------



## polilapo (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola,gracias por la respuesta,estoy en eso de las mediciones con ayuda de Antonio pero la ansiedad es mas grande ja. Estuve posteando gráficas y demás en el tema que vos iniciaste "como medir parámetros de manera fácil y . . . ." Ahi estan mis avances,en breve medire respuesta las curvas de impedancia ya las tengo. Gracias


----------



## Darusama (Oct 18, 2016)

Todo esto implica entonces que:
1- seleccionar parlantes
2- calcular caja/litros para esos parlantes
3- recien ahi medir t/s
4- extrapolar la medicion del t/s para armar el crossover 
 son asi los pasos entonces?

entonces hay relacion entre la seleccion de transductor ( parlante) el corte y el filtro? o uno de pende del otro.

es decir, un monitor que suene con frecuencia plana, como dicen deben ser los monitores de estudio, depende del paso a paso y no de la seleccion inicial?

en que tengo que fijarme para un 2 vias de frecuencia plana?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 19, 2016)

- Si no haces el (3) no podes hacer el (2) ...
- Todo depende con TODO , un parlante bueno mal cortado puede sonar muy mal 

"frecuencia plana" se dice "Respuesta plana en frecuencia" 

Saludos


----------



## Darusama (Oct 21, 2016)

gracias.. después de leer cambiar los puntos de lugar es lo correcto mil disculpas si no entiendo ni cosas básicas pero es que si bien no es mi rubro trato de entender en poco tiempo lo que a ustedes les llevo tiempo en estudio...

saludos


----------

